# Wi-fi - "An unexpected error has occurred"



## Killer01100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi
I am trying to configure a wireless network on my desktop pc. I am using a IOGEAR Wireless-N USB 2.0 Adapter. The drivers are the latest ones. No wireless networks are showing up. Whenever I try to manually connect to a wireless network, I receive the message "an unexpected error has occurred". I am unable to troubleshoot it or continue. At first i thought it may be the adapter, but it works fine on other computers. I also tried a different adapter with the latest drivers installed; same problem. I tried a direct connection, and I am able to connect perfectly. It's solely a problem with the wireless and thus it leads me to believe that windows 7 is the problem. I'm running 32 bit windows 7. (the drivers are 32 bit for the adapter). Tried a fresh install as well. Same issue. I have a fully updated version of windows. I've been trying to solve the problem for several weeks, I need wifi for this computer. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you! 

This is NOT a router problem. I have 4 other pc's, all which are able to connect flawlessly. My issue is with windows refusing to even let me create some form of connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What firewall or security suite? A few have different settings for wired and wireless, and could be blocking wireless.

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool. Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Killer01100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I use ZoneAlarm and Avira Free Antivirus.

I'm not too sure which screenshot you need to see, i think there's more that you asked for but i couldn't understand exactly what. Tell me if you need anything else. Here's what i got.

Here's what i got from the command prompt.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joosep>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joosep-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hshld.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-58-5D-9A-6E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-38-C7-CA-A5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a9bb:aeb6:b9de:78a5%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.150(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886200
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-0A-FA-C0-00-14-38-C7-CA-A5

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD96215E-1A70-4EBE-AC66-5942A4DD3300}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30fb:7a4:b74e:b894(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30fb:7a4:b74e:b894%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hshld.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Joosep>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ipconfig /all is showing no evidence of any wireless hardware. But the Network Connections screen shot (don't know why you showed that, but glad you dd!) shows an Atheros wireless adapter. Strange.

Make sure the WLAN AutoConfig service is Started. If it is not started right click on it and try to start it. You can view the Services by typing "services" (w/o the quotes) after clicking on the Start Orb and selecting the Services prefixed by the gear icon (it's probably the top one in the list).


----------



## Killer01100 (Mar 27, 2012)

What does that mean, that I'm missing some software? What should i do at this point?
It seems that it was already started. I took a snapshot of that too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What does that mean, that I'm missing some software? What should i do at this point?


Sorry, I don't know what it means. And I don't have any ideas of how to proceed.


----------



## Killer01100 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok! Thanks a lot for you time!  I'll keep looking.


----------

